# Having fun....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

With all the automated polling calls I've been getting lately, I decided to have a little fun.

For my governor choices: I am Libertarian, not likely to vote for..., or none of the above.

Likely to vote: Yes.

For my senator/representative choices: I am Rep/Dem (opposite of the party who is calling if I can figure it out), Libertarian, or not likely to vote for...

For my demographics: I am Black, Latino, or Asian/Libertarian/age 19-30/female or male---married to female or male/with White, Latino, Black or Asian spouse.

My favorite: 19 yo Latino (sometime black) Libertarian male married to 65 yo Asian independent female.

Ralph

The devil made me do it!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been responding to conservative groups looking for money with "sorry after coming out of the coma I'm a libertarian now".


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm to the point where I don't care who wins, just stop the television ads and quit calling me every ten minutes. I don't know about the rest of the country, but Georgia has been especially bad this year with the negative ads and robocalls.

On the other hand, I think this has to be one of my favorite political ads this year:


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> I think this has to be one of my favorite political ads this year:


Makes me wanna vote for her.............


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> I'm to the point where I don't care who wins, just stop the television ads and quit calling me every ten minutes. I don't know about the rest of the country, but Georgia has been especially bad this year with the negative ads and robocalls.
> 
> On the other hand, I think this has to be one of my favorite political ads this year:


Careful with that attitude Rockmart lest we have Michele Nunn representing us......and lets not forget Jimmas grandson, yet another career politician....

What state was that lady running in? Easy on the eyes, a farm girl, a soldier, and conservative....wow..... Course they lynched Palin I'm sure they tried to do the same with her.....


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Careful with that attitude Rockmart lest we have Michele Nunn representing us......and lets not forget Jimmas grandson, yet another career politician....
> 
> What state was that lady running in? Easy on the eyes, a farm girl, a soldier, and conservative....wow..... Course they lynched Palin I'm sure they tried to do the same with her.....


Yeah, I know. Just growing weary of all the mudslinging. The good news is that early results have Jimmy Carter's grandson and Sam Nunn's daughter losing by large margins.

I think the lady in the ad is from Iowa.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I gladly voted for Joni today in Iowa! Wish she would have played the castrating ad more here. It was mostly run before the primary.

Tom


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Voted for Ernst too. Really glad she won. Feels better to have two conservative Senators from IA.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Gearclash said:


> Voted for Ernst too. Really glad she won. Feels better to have two conservative Senators from IA.


Its about time! I can't believe how many money grabbing pagan liberals there are in this rural state. Heck, even my county, with less than 8,000 population was democrat heavy. Just don't get it. Also I don't get why only around half the folks who are eligible to vote actually do it???

Oh well, my candidates pulled through. Now they need to go do their job.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nationally, I think we all won last night. 
I however lost in my own state of PA.
We had the only republican casualty. 
We lost our republican governor and got a liberal kook governor. 
I can feel the money leaving my wallet.

Great to see all those democrat liberal Obama loyalists in the senate go away
SCREW YOU HARRY REID. YOU GOT WHAT YOU DESERVED!!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

barnrope said:


> Its about time! I can't believe how many money grabbing pagan liberals there are in this rural state.


I have never understood how a great agricultural state like Iowa was over run with liberals.....but, it happens....I also have always been puzzled by Cy and Moose's state of Minnesota.

Regardless, congratulations on the new Senate leadership...I think Joni Ernst will be good for Iowans and this country.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Minnesota is baffling to me.....I just don't get it

Saw a thought provoking bumper sticker the other day....how true it is....."my dog is a democrat"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah Minnesota really baffles me. 
Al Franken???? Seriously????
What an ass clown.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, how about Washington and Marion Barry.....how idiotic is that

Ray Nagan......I could go on but you get the idea......absurd


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Minnesota is baffling to me.....I just don't get it
> Saw a thought provoking bumper sticker the other day....how true it is....."my dog is a democrat"


Two very large and vastly different parts of the state are blue. All the urban/suburbanites. Well most. And the Iron Rangers. Not sure all the issues with either group but I believe on the Range many are still mad because.great grandpa or geandpa worked for a mill or mine and the company made money off of them. The rest of the state owes them because of that.

It is a different perspective: a republican would have been thankful for the opportunity of work and to raise a family. The union way in the steel industry had a different view.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know guys, I think most people voted red not because they had any faith in republicans and the conservative movement but because they were tired of the jackasses....er donkeys...er demorats.

Now....unless the republicans can actually do something to justify the votes that were cast for them, it will be very difficult for a conservative president to win in 2016.

This keeps me awake at night, but can you say President Hillary Clinton without at least throwing up a little bit?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mlappin said:


> This keeps me awake at night, but can you say President Hillary Clinton without at least throwing up a little bit?


No!

No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No! No!

Makes me want to wash my brain out with lye.

Ralph

Now do you really want to know how I feel?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Minorities rarely vote in mid-term elections.....as witnessed last Tuesday. It will be different during the Presidential election when the voting corruption, as witnessed by this country in 2012, will be in full swing.

Lappin says, "I don't know guys, I think most people voted red not because they had any faith in republicans and the conservative movement but because they were tired of the jackasses....er donkeys...er demorats."

That's the way of elections.....now and 200 years ago. That is nothing new.

The Repubs will have 18 months to prepare.....but it will be doubtful to wean the entitled off the teat and convince them to vote for economic progress.

One encouraging note about Clinton was that her "coat-tails" did not seem to help this election.....her stumping proved insignificant in most of the races.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, I heard that in all the candidates Hillary assisted in this election, 1/2 of them lost.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

President Hilary Clinton would be a worse pony circus than President Barack Obama. I hope that in 2016 the Republicans can nominate a real leader that will make the Democrat donkeys look like the phonies that they are.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah Minnesota really baffles me.
> Al Franken???? Seriously????
> What an ass clown.


If the republicans in the state of MN would have gotten 100 or less more voters to go do their civic duty, Norm Coleman would still be the republican senator and not democrat Franken. The race was that close 6 years ago.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Unfortunately.

Apathy.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Yes, I heard that in all the candidates Hillary assisted in this election, 1/2 of them lost.


I thought that was Toxic Obama. Here in Michigan Schauer was in a dead heat with the incumbent Snyder until Schauer (democrat) appeard with Obama at a fundraiser in Detroit ( wiich was telvised). After that is was Snyder all the way My thinking at least, would be, why would anyone align themselves with a turd and expect to come out smlling like a rose.

I don't get it, are politicians that dumb? Don't answer, I alrady have my suspicions..... 

I voted split ticket btw. I don't declare any party they are all bad pizza in one way or another and we had good choices (here in Michigan) across all party lines.

I hope the Repubs get their agenda together quickly or next go around could be ugly.

And no, I'd never consider Hillary Clinton for any position, wll maybe emptying wastebaskets at a mental hospital.

The preceding is entirely my opinion and may ot may not be yours.


----------

